# not a wood working project



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Anyone here looked at the e bike builds using hubs with electric motors into front or rear wheels? This being a diverse group any experience.

https://www.amazon.com/Goplus-Conve...D=516%2BUIMM1jL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

One guy in the reviews says he fried his. LOL Nah, I'll pass. If I wanted an electric bike I'd just cobble one together, for considerably less. But if I wanted a powered bike at all I'd get one of the little gas engine kits. If you to to the end of its range, it's a lot easier carrying a quart or two of gas then it is a quart of electricity. Costs less too. But I probably wouldn't buy a gas kit either, plenty easy to cobble a gas powered bike. However, if I were going to do it either way, I would either buy, or cobble, a trike, rather than just use a bike. Or, even better, a bike with a side car.

But if you want class too, then this is the only way to go.
https://www.tradebit.com/filedetail.php/275401725-mini-bike-plans-steam-bike


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I friend of mine bought two bikes with motors in the hub WELL below new price on Gumtree and they worked perfectly but needed pedal help to get started.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

JOAT said:


> But if you want class too, then this is the only way to go.
> https://www.tradebit.com/filedetail.php/275401725-mini-bike-plans-steam-bike


I knew I had seen that on-line, for free. It is in the May 1972 issue of Popular Mechanics. I have it saved, it is a PDF file, but my computer is acting up, again/still, and won't let the link post.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks for your replies. I was hoping some had already taken the plunge .


----------



## CharlesWebster (Nov 24, 2015)

I was just working on one of those a couple of weeks ago. It seems unnecessarily complex for the DIYer, and no matter how neat you are, having all that wiring tie-wrapped to the outside of your bike gets messy. And that package doesn't seem to include the battery (48V SLA I think) or charger.

I had little contact with the electronics, I was mostly concerned with getting the trike in rolling order again. Of the two I worked on, one had a broken on/off switch connection that didn't seem repairable so I bypassed it for testing.

The motor and related components seem durable, both the trikes I worked on had been sitting out in the So. Oregon weather for a couple of years.

HTH


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks are you going to build you battery from ebikes battery building kits seems most economical I ordered the book from amazon. If your interested Charles I'll post what I find.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Interesting. For anyone facing loss of vision to macular degeneration, an electric bike or trike could give you some freedom of movement, if you can stay off major streets.


----------



## lmgoodhair (Sep 24, 2019)

How did this turn out?


----------

